
America's gun problem, explained - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2015/10/3/9444417/gun-violence-united-states-america
======
venomsnake
While I generally support licencing of guns, the mass shootings are uniquely
american thing. And I am not convinced it will reduce that kinds of deaths.
Gun control will be great in reducing kids having access to firearms related
deaths and other gun related incidents. It may even reduce the lethality of
gang violence. There are benefits and lives that could be saved.

The Boston marathon bombers showed you don't need guns. As did the Oklahoma
one. There are designs of all kinds of deadly stuff shared in the darker parts
of the Internet, some of them perfected from decades of war.

If someones goes crazy enough to want to murder people he doesn't know - will
the fact that he may have to buy his tools for the deed on the black market or
jury rig them somehow deter him?

Gun control won't be the silver bullet that will stop the mass shootings. It
may transform them from shootings to bombings or car rammings. Or worse stuff.

~~~
Someone
_" the mass shootings are uniquely american thing"_

I'm not sure whether we should praise Wikipedia for compiling such lists! but
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rampage_killers](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rampage_killers)
disagrees with that. Also, the claim isn't that private gun ownership causes
all mass shootings, it is that it explains a large part of the difference in
occurrence rate between the US and other countries.

------
bifrost
Yet another article advancing a flawed agenda. ugh.

